
FBI says a mysterious hacking group has had access to US govt files for years - arto
https://motherboard.vice.com/en_ca/read/fbi-flash-alert-hacking-group-has-had-access-to-us-govt-files-for-years
======
arto
> The feds warned that “a group of malicious cyber actors,” whom security
> experts believe to be the government-sponsored hacking group known as APT6,
> “have compromised and stolen sensitive information from various government
> and commercial networks” since at least 2011, according to an FBI alert
> obtained by Motherboard.

> The alert, which is also available online, shows that foreign government
> hackers are still successfully hacking and stealing data from US
> government’s servers, their activities going unnoticed for years. This comes
> months after the US government revealed that a group of hackers, widely
> believed to be working for the Chinese government, had for more than a year
> infiltrated the computer systems of the Office of Personnel Management, or
> OPM. In the process, they stole highly sensitive data about several millions
> of government workers and even spies.

